# Did You Ever Sit in Santa's Lap As A Young Child?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Did you like it or hate it?  I was like the kid on the right here, my mother only attempted the Santa thing once, and I was afraid of him and cried to go back to my mom.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been the kid on the left and the kid in the middle.  WTF and OH GOODY, Santa, could I get an easy bake oven. please


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2014)

One time.  Hated it.  Like #3.  Never had to go back.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 17, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> I was the kid in the middle...always enjoyed seeing Santa and having a wee chat with him...and have the photos to prove it.


 

uoo, can we see, can we see, pretty please.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

YES... and I was terrified a week before going and traumatized for a week after.   But my parents thought it was just a big wonderful deal.. so I went along with it and tried not to cry.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 17, 2014)

I really don`t think I actually remember going,but there is a picture that proves that I did. I looked perfectly content in the pic-and I don`t remember ever being afraid of Santa Claus. But nowadays,I look at little ones who are terrified of him and I can certainly understand why!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2014)

I did. One time, as a freshman in high school a few of us girls went to visit the local Santa, big girls we were. We sat on his lap and asked for presents like telephones, new boyfriends. Big sillies!


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 18, 2014)

*​NO!  Scared to death of him.  LOL*


----------



## AprilT (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Georgia Lady, I had tea in my mouth.  I really wasn't expecting that, especially the bold letters.  LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2014)

No, but there are times I wish I had played Santa.


----------

